# Text color does not change after CSS code change



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

This is my code from my theme's CSS file. I've made a few changes in this code and all of the changes implement into my blog fine and dandy.
Except the font/text color. 
I use TopStyle Lite for CSS changes and when I preview the code, the preview screen shows the font/text color as Dark Blue, but the web page still shows Maroon.

Is something stopping this change implementing?


```
.entry-header
{
	margin: 5px 15px;
	padding: 0px 0 0 17px;
	background: url(entry-header-bg.gif) 0 0.35em no-repeat;
	font-size: 22px;
	font-weight: normal;
	font-family: Pristina;
	color: #00008B; [color=green]<<<<<this is the code for dark blue, 
        which doesn't seem to implement
}
```
[/COLOR]
:sigh:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

make sure you don't have a 'local' setting telling your browser what to make the font color.


----------



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

gamerman0203 said:


> make sure you don't have a 'local' setting telling your browser what to make the font color.


'Local' meaning within the templates inside the MT3.2 settings and code - the HTML code?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah. It sounds like there is something in the coding that is overriding your stylesheet


----------



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

The HTML coding seemed to be dragging its own default color, which was throwing off the CSS coded color.

So I added this inside my CSS code and it seems to work fine now.


```
.entry-header a, 
.entry-header a:visited,
.entry-header a:hover, 
.entry-header a:active 
{
  color: darkblue;
}
```
Thank you guys for pointing me in the right direction.

Have yourselves a great weekend!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

glad you got it lookin good!


----------

